# The Silver Lining Thread



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

... For positive things in the midst if this turmoil of a season...

*#1: Kendall Marshall has the franchise record for most assists through the first 12 games as a Laker.*



> Kendall Marshall notched seven points and eight assists in the first half alone. He has more assists through his first 12 games than any Laker in history, and the Mike D'Antoni system sure is helping him shed that "bust" label. He's also a perfect fit because he is not a fan of defense.
> 
> Can you say, "Marshallsanity?"
> 
> Marshall tallied a double-double with 11 points and 13 dimes, hoisting up 11 field-goal attempts despite his pass-first credo.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1940260-indiana-pacers-vs-los-angeles-lakers-postgame-grades-and-analysis


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How many point guards have had career years for Pringles? Not just career years, years significantly better than previous seasons.

Nash
Duhon
Lin
Marshall
Van Exel(?)

Point guards should consider signing with teams he coaches for a cheap one year deal in hopes of cashing in like Lin.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Van Exel?

Meeks has been great this season. Deserves credit for working on his game and becoming a much better player than any of us envisioned.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> Van Exel?
> 
> Meeks has been great this season. Deserves credit for working on his game and becoming a much better player than any of us envisioned.


For some reason I remember Nick's first season as a Nugget being his monster year, but after looking it up I think I'm just fondly recalling how he got like 40-10-10 his first game back in the forum. So no Van Exel didn't have a career year under Pringles.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> How many point guards have had career years for Pringles? Not just career years, years significantly better than previous seasons.
> 
> Nash
> Duhon
> ...


Ray Felton had a (relatively) great first 2/3s of a season in his first go-round in NY before being traded for Carmelo. I doubt he touches 17 and 9 over a season again.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#2: Kendal Marshall is currently leading the league in 3PFG% at .473*


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

So depressing when this list is filled w/ Kendall Marshall stats.

The one, big siver lining in all of this is that if there is a year to suck and own your own pick for once, this is the year. Nothing's a sure thing with young prospects, but this is the best class in years.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> So depressing when this list is filled w/ Kendall Marshall stats.


*#3: Nick Young is currently NBA's second leading scorer off the bench.*

He trails Jamal Crawford's 17.9ppg (with his 16.9), but plays less minutes (28.8 to 29.9mpg) and has fewer starts (9 to 14 in the same amount of games played).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah Nick Young has been a pleasant surprise. He still has his moments where I want to kill him, but overall he's doing a good job out there. He's even improved his defense a tiny bit.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#4: For 9 straight games Pau Gasol has scored 20 or more points while grabbing 9 or more rebounds.*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*#5 The Lakers are better than tonights opponent (the bucks). If this continues R-star owes Jamel $50.*

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/523465-bill-jalens-2013-lakers-preview.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> *#5 The Lakers are better than tonights opponent (the bucks). If this continues R-star owes Jamel $50.*
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/523465-bill-jalens-2013-lakers-preview.html



The sad thing is they destroyed us when we played. Awful.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#6: after the Bobcats game:
1) Gasol extends his streak of at least 20/9 games to 10;
2) Marshall has back-to-back double digits games in points/assists (season high is 5);
3) 15th time in the season Nick Young scores 20 or more points off the bench* 

(yes, this is getting more and more difficult to do...)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#7: in the Cavs game, the Lakers set a a new franchise record for most three-pointers in a non-overtime game with 18.*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#8: Steve Nash is the all-time league leader in FT%, with .904.
Second place Mark Price is at .9039.*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#9: Only 3 players this season had games of at least 17 points, 5 steals and 3 blocks: Anthony Davis, Josh Smith and... Wes Johnson (at Philly)*


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The season will end at some point


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#10: Chris Kaman (Chicago game) is the sole recorded (as per b/r) Laker player ever to come from the bench and have a 27 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists and 2 blocks game.*

And only Kaman and Shaquille O'Neal ever recorded a 27-10-3 game playing less than 30 minutes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> *#10: Chris Kaman (Chicago game) is the sole recorded (as per b/r) Laker player ever to come from the bench and have a 27 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists and 2 blocks game.*
> 
> And only Kaman and Shaquille O'Neal ever recorded a 27-10-3 game playing less than 30 minutes.


#TradeValue


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> *#10: Chris Kaman (Chicago game) is the sole recorded (as per b/r) Laker player ever to come from the bench and have a 27 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists and 2 blocks game.*
> 
> And only Kaman and Shaquille O'Neal ever recorded a 27-10-3 game playing less than 30 minutes.


I would say the unbolded part is more amazing than the bolded.

As for Kamans trade value, isn' there a playoff team out there with a weak bench that might give us a first rounder for Kaman and Blakes expirings? Or Hill and Blake?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I would say the unbolded part is more amazing than the bolded.
> 
> As for Kamans trade value, isn' there a playoff team out there with a weak bench that might give us a first rounder for Kaman and Blakes expirings? Or Hill and Blake?


I would think OKC would love a big like Kaman that can score in the paint. Perkins isn't cutting it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kaman for Westbrook...do it Mitch


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Kaman for Westbrook...do it Mitch


They throw in a pick or no deal...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#11: Ryan Kelly's 11 starts as a rookie is the most since Travis Knight's 14 starts in 1996-1997.*

R.Kelly will surely break Knight's number, wich will make him the rookie to start the most since Eddie Jones' 1994-1995 season (58 games).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#12: as a Laker, only Chris Kaman (Utah game) and Shaquille O'Neal (4 times) ever recorded a game with at least 25 points, 14 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 blocks and 1 steal in less than 37 minutes of play (per b/r).*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#13: This season, only two NBA players are averaging at least 17 points, 10 rebounds and 3 assists per game - Kevin Love and... Pau Gasol.*


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

PauloCatarino said:


> *#10: Chris Kaman (Chicago game) is the sole recorded (as per b/r) Laker player ever to come from the bench and have a 27 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists and 2 blocks game.*
> 
> And only Kaman and Shaquille O'Neal ever recorded a 27-10-3 game playing less than 30 minutes.





PauloCatarino said:


> *#12: as a Laker, only Chris Kaman (Utah game) and Shaquille O'Neal (4 times) ever recorded a game with at least 25 points, 14 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 blocks and 1 steal in less than 37 minutes of play (per b/r).*


Chris Kaman is looking like the second-best Lakers center ever.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Chris Kaman is looking like the second-best Lakers center ever.


He arguably is! 

*#14: Peeps are talking MIP for Kendall Marshall!*



> The NBA's Most Improved Player award is normally given to players who have been in the league for at least a few years—those with a comparative body of work. In just his second season, however, Kendall Marshall is making a strong case for his candidacy.
> 
> Marshall was basically a washout after 48 appearances as a rookie. To date, he has played in just 74 regular-season NBA games.
> 
> So how does this guy deserve an MIP trophy? Through one of the most jaw-dropping transformations you’re ever likely to see.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1966933-is-the-lakers-kendall-marshall-the-leagues-most-improved-player


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#15: there's only one NBA player to score at least 16ppg while playing less than 30mpg: Nick Young!*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

#Swag


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#16: in the Sacramento game, the Lakers's 19 three-pointers were a new frachise record for a regulation game.*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#17: With 29 pts Tuesday, Pau Gasol passed Joe Dumars & Jerry Stackhouse to move into 90th on the all-time scoring list (16,425 points)*


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I love this thread


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#18: Wes Johnson has had at least a steal or a block in the last 11 games.*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There are no more silver linings. We ****ing suck.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#19: Jodie Meeks outscored the entire Thunder team in the 3rd quarter of the Lakers win 20-19!*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Meeks became the fifth Laker to top 30 points in a game this year (Henry, Swagger, Farmar, Gasol) right? Has this happened before?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Meeks became the fifth Laker to top 30 points in a game this year (Henry, Swagger, Farmar, Gasol) right? Has this happened before?


It has.
Went straight to the 1984-1985 season (Showtime, faster pace, KAJ still a stud) and in that season 5 Lakers topped 30 (KAJ, Magic, Worthy, Scott and McGee).
I'm sure there will be other seasons...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> It has.
> Went straight to the 1984-1985 season (Showtime, faster pace, KAJ still a stud) and in that season 5 Lakers topped 30 (KAJ, Magic, Worthy, Scott and McGee).
> I'm sure there will be other seasons...


First time in almost 30 years, that's a silver lining!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> First time in almost 30 years, that's a silver lining!


Don't be so lazy, Chubby! I said there should be other seasons!

For instance, in the 1997-1998 season Shaq, Kobe, Jones, Van Exel and Rick Fox all had 30 point games.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Don't be so lazy, Chubby! I said there should be other seasons!
> 
> For instance, in the 1997-1998 season Shaq, Kobe, Jones, Van Exel and Rick Fox all had 30 point games.


How do you search that? I know you're not looking through box scores manually.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Meeks became the fifth Laker to top 30 points in a game this year (Henry, Swagger, Farmar, Gasol) right? Has this happened before?


Gasol(high 29) & Henry(high 27) have not top 30 this season.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> How do you search that? I know you're not looking through box scores manually.


You gotta know your Laker teams!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#10: Who was the player that ended Durant's NCAA ball? Nick Young (SC 87 Texas 68, March 2007)!*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The nuggets are honoring the 93-94 team tonight. A team that won one playoff series. 

The suns earlier this year held a "kj dunk over Hakeem" night. 

Even though we suck, we aren't those franchises with nothing to celebrate.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#21: In the game against Orlando, the much-maligned (first start since Jan 17th) Jordan Hill scored a career high 28 points.*


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Nick Young's house got robbed during the ORL game of over 100k in items....In regards to this season that is somehow a silver lining


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That blows.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#SwaggerJacked


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#22: From all the NBA players who average at least 19mpg, Jordan Hill is the 8th best rebounder, at 19.3TR%*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#23: Only 3 players this season have had at least 28 points, 17 rebounds and 6 assists in a game: Kevin Love, Cousins and... Chris Kaman!*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#24: with his 5 assists in the game against Houston, Steve Nash is now 3rd all time in career assists, with 10335*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#25: Only one player in the 2013-2014 season scored over 30 points in 23 minutes or less in a game: Nick Young.*

Curious fact, from basketball-reference: since the 1985-86 season, only 7 (!!) NBA players have scored 32 points in 23 minutes or less in a game


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*#26: this season at least isn't last season. *


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#27: Lakers have swept the season series against Detroit and Boston.*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#28: Only two players this season had games of at least 6rbds, 4assts, 5 stls and 3 blks while shooting at least .500FG%: Anthony Davis and... Wes Johnson (Utah game)*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*#29: Only one player this season scored at least 40 points coming from the bench: Nick Young. And he did it twice.*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Name 1st place (5 pts) 2nd place (3 pts)	3rd place (1 pt) Total

Goran Dragic (Phoenix) 65-25-8-408
Lance Stephenson (Indiana) 13-24-21-158
Anthony Davis (New Orleans) 16-21-12-155
Gerald Green (Phoenix) 16-7-16-117
DeAndre Jordan (L.A. Clippers) 4-13-7-66
Kyle Lowry (Toronto) 2-8-9-43
Blake Griffin (L.A. Clippers) 6-1-6-39
DeMar DeRozan (Toronto) 1-4-11-28
Patty Mills (San Antonio) 0-4-2-14
Markieff Morris (Phoenix) 1-1-5-13
Isaiah Thomas (Sacramento) 0-3-4-13
Shaun Livingston (Brooklyn) 0-2-5-11
D.J. Augustin (Chicago) 1-0-4-9
Reggie Jackson (Oklahoma City) 0-1-5-8
Robin Lopez (Portland) 0-1-3-6
Klay Thompson (Golden State) 0-2-0-6
DeMarcus Cousins (Sacramento) 0-1-2-5
Kevin Durant (Oklahoma City) 1-0-0-5
Al Jefferson (Charlotte) 0-1-1-4
Bradley Beal (Washington) 0-1-0-3
Mike Conley (Memphis) 0-1-0-3
Andre Drummond (Detroit) 0-1-0-3
Taj Gibson (Chicago) 0-1-0-3
LeBron James (Miami) 0-1-0-3
Terrence Jones (Houston) 0-1-0-3
*Jodie Meeks (L.A. Lakers) 0-1-0-3*
LaMarcus Aldridge (Portland) 0-0-1-1
Alec Burks (Utah) 0-0-1-1
Paul Millsap (Atlanta) 0-0-1-1
Chandler Parsons (Houston) 0-0-1-1
John Wall (Washington) 0-0-1-1


----------

